# Carrying Bicycles



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

*Carrying bicycles - how do you do it?*​
*How do you carry bicycles when you take them on trips?*

Inside the camper2733.33%On the TV2834.57%Bumper rack33.70%Trailer receiver welded to camper frame1316.05%Top of camper00.00%Other - please explain!1012.35%

*How often do you take bicycles along?*

Never00.00%Always3441.98%25% of trips56.17%50% of trips1214.81%75% of trips2429.63%Every once in a while67.41%

*What do you think about taking bikes along?*

I'd rather not - it's a hassle22.47%Always good to have a long - wouldn't leave without them4656.79%Sometimes it works out but sometimes not3239.51%If it's not a hog it's not a bike!11.23%If it's not a _______ rocket it's not a bike!00.00%


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A lot of people have had ideas that are great for adding bikes to the armory of camping accessories. Do you take them along and if so, how do you manage the things?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I haul them inside the RQS- but I'm always nervous that they'll get grease on a sofa, or shift during travel and the front chain ring will chew up a wall...


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

On my previous trailer, the bikes were mounted on the rear bumper, it was welded and re-inforced to support the weight of them..
Now they are stored up front and tied down inside the 25rss..
We always take them..
No matter how you look at it, bikes are a PITA to store and transport, but well worth it when you arrive..


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We carry our bikes on our front hitch mounted bike rack. It works great. The bikes are out of the way and locked up. Don't have to worry about taking bikes out of the TT or off the top of the TV. This is the only way to go.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I take two adult bikes and two kid bikes most trips. Kids' bikes go in the bunkhouse; adult bikes in fron tof the stove. All "guarded" by pillows or bags or whatever I can to help keep them from shifiting or moving around.

Yes, it's a hassle loading and unloading, but we like to ride in the parks/resorts where we camp. They will not go with us to Branson, however. Too much other stuff for a 10-day trip.

Mark


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Now that we have so much more room in the OB...came from Pop-up... we car less in the TV. So with two little ones, it is almost a must to bring theirs. We are able to fit theirs in the Expy and mine in the 23RS on the bed with an old comforter and pillows to protect. Works fine but I would like to weld on a rear hitch. I just hate to fool with the underbelly. Done with two Quickie Flushes now and hate cutting into that stuff.


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

I started out carrying them up front -










Now I carry them on the roof of the Tahoe.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We finally got out 8 year old DD up to speed on a two wheeler and are thinking about the best ways to bring along our bikes. We also have a baby trailer for the little guy that would need to come. Thatâ€™s a lot of stuff.

Jessica


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

we use the bike door on our 21rs, then bungee them down with the tie downs ... works great for us, however when are 3 yr old wants her bike we have to throw it in the back of the truck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Always take the girls bikes, Mine and the DW's once in a while, depending on where the destination is and length of stay. Zion....yes , all 4

John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I anticipated seeing more folks with the welded/bolted on receiver option. I guess I'm not surprised by the number of families that pack them along for the trip though.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I put 3 adult size bikes in the bed of my pickup (it has a cap on it), along with the boat and motor and many other necessities. I keep the Harley in the garage of the "toy hauler" (mainly the ONLY thing that goes in the garage).


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

We carry our in the bed of the truck.

Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

For those carrying the bikes on the front of their TV, do you find it annoying to have them there or is it a 'you get used to it' kind of thing?

I've thought of having a front receiver installed for that reason.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We never go without the bicycles, just got my 5 year old off the training wheels last trip and he's ready to roll.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We love our bikes camping - would not leave home without them. I welded a receiver to the frame of the trailer.

Thor


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a bike rack that clamps onto my hitch. No welding. Nothing in front of the truck. Not too difficult. No wet muddy bikes in the trailer.

I like it.

Have a look


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK! Now we're talking! That's a VERY nice solution Ken! It allows you to carry the bike in a unobtrusive place without any welding to the OB or TV and without trying to hoist bikes to the top of the TV. Also allows you to carry the bikes when not taking the OB without moving the carrier.

One question - does it move out of the way if you want to open the tail gate or SUV back hatch? It looks like this might be the only feature it lacks.

BBB


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hmmm... this might be the answer for us Hensley owners, too!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> OK! Now we're talking! That's a VERY nice solution Ken! It allows you to carry the bike in a unobtrusive place without any welding to the OB or TV and without trying to hoist bikes to the top of the TV. Also allows you to carry the bikes when not taking the OB without moving the carrier.
> 
> One question - does it move out of the way if you want to open the tail gate or SUV back hatch? It looks like this might be the only feature it lacks.
> 
> BBB


BBB,
It would be nice but the carrier doesn't swing away once it is in place. For me the carrier is the last thing I put in place before I pull out for a trip and the first thing to unhook once I am at my destination. Even if we are doing an overnight it really is only a few minutes of effort. We did the Topsail (Florida) Rally last year and this bike rack worked great on the long trip. I use it most every trip.

The only hassle factor for me is that the handle on the front crank of the trailer likes to hook the bike spokes when you are loading/unloading the bikes. Once you get the hang of it though it isn't a problem.

You will notice in the bike rack specs that the width of the clamp is 2 1/4 inches. For me the bike rack clamp was just shy of fitting around my hitch. I simply used a dredel tool and rounded the edges of the hitch in the area where the bike rack needed to clamp. This exposed the steel on the corners of the hitch and required a little paint in that area.

Another nice benefit of this bike rack it that I can use it without the trailer. It makes it easy to transport bikes to the local bike path.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ken,
After thinking about it a bit, folding out of the way when hooked up is proabably not a possibility anyway given the tongue of the TT is there anyway. I wonder if having an electric jack would cause additional interference with the bikes.

Still, a great solutution if you don't want to heave bikes onto the TV roof (and I sure would prefer not to have that chore).

BBB


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I am not sure if an electric jack would make much difference. Like I mentioned the manual jack handle gets in the way a little but is not a big issue.

One nice thing about the etrailer site is that you have 60 days to return an item that didn't work out and there is no questions ask. This would give you a chance to try it without much risk.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is how we carry our bicycles.









david


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Kenstand-

I have a limited amount of space between the bumper the ball. What is the length (front-back) of the bracket that mounts to the hitch?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We usually bring the kids' bikes along on camping trips. My DH and I don't own any but are thinking of getting some too to bring along. We usually haul them in our boat when we double tow but if we happen to not have our boat with us, then we haul them in the rear pass-thru of the 5er.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Always bring one for each of us








They go right in the garage!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I had the bicycle thing worked out, but I went and bought a recumbent TRIKE!! (Sun EZ3 recumbent trike)
I have a tonneau cover on the back of my pickup, and THINK the trike's like 1/2" too wide to go through the door to the 31RQS (haven't tried it yet). Any ideas? Anybody want to buy a like-new white short-bed tonneau cover???








Crawfish had the bike rack that fits on the hitch and enjoyed his. Don't know how he carries bikes, now that he has a 5'er.








Darlene


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a Thule Playpen on top of my Durango. To that cargo rack I attached two Thule Big Mouth Upright racks to carry our adult bikes.

Works like a charm. Just takes some muscle to get the bikes up there. A nice little 3 step, step-ladder makes it very easy.

Cargo rack (Playpen): http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.as...=30&sku=690
(My model is silver and is now about 5 years old)

Bike rack: http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.as...&sku=599xtr


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

FordFamily said:


> Kenstand-
> 
> I have a limited amount of space between the bumper the ball. What is the length (front-back) of the bracket that mounts to the hitch?


The width of the clamp itself is 2 1/4 inches. My hitch set-up allows ample clearance for the bike rack. Looking at the example on the etrailer site it looks like the bike rack is almost against the bumper. Mine is away from the bumper more than their example photo.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> Kenstand-
> 
> I have a limited amount of space between the bumper the ball. What is the length (front-back) of the bracket that mounts to the hitch?


The width of the clamp itself is 2 1/4 inches. My hitch set-up allows ample clearance for the bike rack. Looking at the example on the etrailer site it looks like the bike rack is almost against the bumper. Mine is away from the bumper more than their example photo.
[/quote]

Is there a way to lock this onto the hitch so it (or the bikes) can't be stolen while parked en-route? (say you stop for meals or site-seeing).


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

One of the reasons I did not want a 5er, everything goes in the bed of the pick up (including bikes). Helps keep the TT clean.


----------

